# Rutenaktion bei alten DAM Ruten



## fischmonger (25. August 2021)

Hallo Gemeinde, ich beschäftige mich seit Kurzem mit älterem Tackle. Mir ist dabei aufgefallen, dass alte DAM-Ruten für mich seltsam anmutende Beschriftungen bzgl. der Rutenaktion aufweisen. Da steht dann z.B. "Aktion 3,5", "Aktion 2,5" usw. Weiß jemand, was das ausdrücken soll? Je höher die Zahl, desto ausgeprägter die Spitzenaktion, oder was soll das bedeuten?


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. August 2021)

1,5 bis 2,0: Sehr weiche Ruten ohne Rückgrat, welche sich gleichmäßig krümmen und vom Handteil bis in die Spitze durch biegen, voll parabolisch
2,5 bis 3,0: Weiche Ruten mit Rückgrat im Handteil. Diese biegen sich im mittleren und oberen Rutenteil.
3,5 bis 4,0: Harte Ruten mit starkem Rückgrat und sensiblem Oberbereich. Diese biegen sich nur um oberen Rutenteil.
4,5 bis 5,0: Sehr harte Ruten mit starkem Rückgrat, welche sich nur in den Spitzen etwas durchbiegen lassen.


----------

